# Lots of Canadiens want to take back Union Jack Flag



## ginscpy

instead of fag Maple Leaf  flaf - and God Save The Queen - in place of Oh Canada

aint nostogia grand


----------



## Ropey

ginscpy said:


> instead of fag Maple Leaf  flaf - and God Save The Queen - in place of Oh Canada
> 
> aint nostogia grand



Nostalgia is pretty fine as well.


----------



## Colin

Nostalgia ain't what it used to be!


----------



## Toro

First of all, the spelling of "_Canadiens_" represents the Quebecois, who are French, and who have no love for the British crown.  So when you say there are "lots of _Canadiens_ who want to take back the Union Jack," by "lots," you probably mean 8 or 9 _Canadiens_.

Notwithstanding this oversight most Americans would mistakingly make in good faith, a more accurate title of this thread would have been "Lots of Canadiens *over the age of 85 years old* want to take back Union Jack Flag."  Otherwise, the issue ranks right up there in importance north of the border as Miss Watermelon Festival in Monticello FL.


----------



## editec

They do?

Were I a Canadian I would most defintiely NOT want that.


----------



## Political Junky

ginscpy said:


> instead of fag Maple Leaf  flaf - and God Save The Queen - in place of Oh Canada
> 
> aint nostogia grand


Do you have a source for that?


----------



## Baruch Menachem

I have heard O Canada played at baseball games.

God Save us all from such a noise.

God Save the Queen is a lot better


----------



## Colin

Baruch Menachem said:


> I have heard O Canada played at baseball games.
> 
> God Save us all from such a noise.
> 
> God Save the Queen is a lot better



Our national anthemn 'God Save the Queen', sucks! It's more like a dirge! It should be replaced with this...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCx5bx-qtJQ]BBC Proms 2011: Last Night - Land of Hope and Glory - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Baruch Menachem said:


> I have heard O Canada played at baseball games.
> 
> God Save us all from such a noise.
> 
> God Save the Queen is a lot better



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pUbUcS_2Vo]Justin Bieber - Oh Canada - YouTube[/ame]

No comparison.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Ropey said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard O Canada played at baseball games.
> 
> God Save us all from such a noise.
> 
> God Save the Queen is a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pUbUcS_2Vo]Justin Bieber - Oh Canada - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> No comparison.
Click to expand...


Damn you! I want that 13 seconds of my life back.


----------



## High_Gravity

Go suck a dick ginscpy.


----------



## Ropey

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard O Canada played at baseball games.
> 
> God Save us all from such a noise.
> 
> God Save the Queen is a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pUbUcS_2Vo]Justin Bieber - Oh Canada - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> No comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you! I want that 13 seconds of my life back.
Click to expand...


I found the shortest piece I could.


----------



## CanadianBacon

Well a lot of my fellow Canadians still love our old flag, the red ensign. That's the red flag with the Union Jack in the corner. God save the Queen. THAT IS our royal anthem. Neither O Canada, our national anthem, nor the royal anthem, God Save the Queen, are being replaced. Oh yes, it is true that our royals are not that popular in la belle province (Querbec)


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Colin said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard O Canada played at baseball games.
> 
> God Save us all from such a noise.
> 
> God Save the Queen is a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our national anthemn 'God Save the Queen', sucks! It's more like a dirge! It should be replaced with this...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCx5bx-qtJQ]BBC Proms 2011: Last Night - Land of Hope and Glory - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if Betty agrees with you.    She has to listen to GSTQ on a daily basis.

I notice that the Conservative conference uses it as top of the patriotic hit parade as well.

I usually detest Elgar, but this is good singing music.


----------



## RichardZZZ

When I was a kid, we used to have to sing God Save the Queen in school (and that's in Canada). I definitely like this anthem better than God Save the Queen.


Our national anthemn 'God Save the Queen', sucks! It's more like a dirge! It should be replaced with this...


----------



## tinydancer

Toro said:


> First of all, the spelling of "_Canadiens_" represents the Quebecois, who are French, and who have no love for the British crown.  So when you say there are "lots of _Canadiens_ who want to take back the Union Jack," by "lots," you probably mean 8 or 9 _Canadiens_.
> 
> Notwithstanding this oversight most Americans would mistakingly make in good faith, a more accurate title of this thread would have been "Lots of Canadiens *over the age of 85 years old* want to take back Union Jack Flag."  Otherwise, the issue ranks right up there in importance north of the border as Miss Watermelon Festival in Monticello FL.



You actually have a Miss Watermelon Festival?



My fave ever festival was going to Germantown in Nashville for an Oktoberfest. I swear were the only white people there. 

Too much fun. We are talking cheap beer. As a canuck I was thrilled to death. 

I've never seen a black Oompah pah band. I've loved it. Black guys in Lederhosen from I think north Georgia. 

I cannot even imagine a young black kid in this day and age asking his mother if he can have an accordion for his birthday.



You'd have to be one tough kid.


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, the spelling of "_Canadiens_" represents the Quebecois, who are French, and who have no love for the British crown.  So when you say there are "lots of _Canadiens_ who want to take back the Union Jack," by "lots," you probably mean 8 or 9 _Canadiens_.
> 
> Notwithstanding this oversight most Americans would mistakingly make in good faith, a more accurate title of this thread would have been "Lots of Canadiens *over the age of 85 years old* want to take back Union Jack Flag."  Otherwise, the issue ranks right up there in importance north of the border as Miss Watermelon Festival in Monticello FL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually have a Miss Watermelon Festival?
> 
> 
> 
> My fave ever festival was going to Germantown in Nashville for an Oktoberfest. I swear were the only white people there.
> 
> Too much fun. We are talking cheap beer. As a canuck I was thrilled to death.
> 
> I've never seen a black Oompah pah band. I've loved it. Black guys in Lederhosen from I think north Georgia.
> 
> I cannot even imagine a young black kid in this day and age asking his mother if he can have an accordion for his birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be one tough kid.
Click to expand...


I personally like small-town agriculture-based festivals...

like this one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uil3iGDM70&feature=relmfu]Part ONE OSOYOOS CHERRY AND CANADA DAY PARADE - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBUXCCJOx6o"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBUXCCJOx6o[/ame]


----------



## hzhang

Can Canada and USA be unified into One Country?

Canada and the USA are two big countries adjacent to each other. 
There are many similarities between Canada and the USA.     
Both countries have the same colonial history. 
Both countries have the same culture and language. 
Both countries have the same political system and economic system. 
Both countries have the same developed and industrialized economy.  
Both countries have the same lifestyle.
Both countries are nations composed of descendants of immigrants.
Since there are so many similarities between Canada and the USA, the two countries are adjacent in geography and are so integrated in economy, is it possible for Canada and the USA to be unified into one country? 
The idea of unification sounds crazy and unrealistic. Well, a book has been published to explore the possibility of unification between Canada and the USA.   
In addition to 
unification between Canada and the USA, this book also explores 
unification between Mexico and its two small southern neighbors, 
unification between Chile and Argentina, 
unification between France and the two tiny states along its southern border, 
unification between South Africa and Lesotho, and 
unification between a few pairs of other small countries.
Search book title REDRAWING WORLD MAP in Barnes and Noble, Amazon, GOOGLE, PublishAmerica (book publisher), we can find this book.  
Book subtitle is EXPLORATION OF UNIFICATION BETWEEN COUNTRIES. 
Above short article is copied from facebook. This article has no copyright and can be posted anywhere.


----------



## Toro

hzhang said:


> Can Canada and USA be unified into One Country?
> 
> Canada and the USA are two big countries adjacent to each other.
> There are many similarities between Canada and the USA.
> Both countries have the same colonial history.
> Both countries have the same culture and language.
> Both countries have the same political system and economic system.
> Both countries have the same developed and industrialized economy.
> Both countries have the same lifestyle.
> Both countries are nations composed of descendants of immigrants.
> Since there are so many similarities between Canada and the USA, the two countries are adjacent in geography and are so integrated in economy, is it possible for Canada and the USA to be unified into one country?
> The idea of unification sounds crazy and unrealistic. Well, a book has been published to explore the possibility of unification between Canada and the USA.
> In addition to
> unification between Canada and the USA, this book also explores
> unification between Mexico and its two small southern neighbors,
> unification between Chile and Argentina,
> unification between France and the two tiny states along its southern border,
> unification between South Africa and Lesotho, and
> unification between a few pairs of other small countries.
> Search book title REDRAWING WORLD MAP in Barnes and Noble, Amazon, GOOGLE, PublishAmerica (book publisher), we can find this book.
> Book subtitle is EXPLORATION OF UNIFICATION BETWEEN COUNTRIES.
> Above short article is copied from facebook. This article has no copyright and can be posted anywhere.



Not a bad idea but I'm not sure how Americans would take to being the 11th province.


----------



## Mad Scientist

hzhang said:


> Can Canada and USA be unified into One Country?





Toro said:


> Not a bad idea but I'm not sure how Americans would take to being the 11th province.


The plan is already in place but it's called The North American Union. But of course, that's just a "Conspiracy Theory" right? 

North American Union - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Toro

As long as the Maple Leaf is flying over DC, I don't care what you call it.

Edit - but to be on the safe side, we will call it "Canada."


----------



## CivFan

Toro said:


> hzhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can Canada and USA be unified into One Country?
> 
> Canada and the USA are two big countries adjacent to each other.
> There are many similarities between Canada and the USA.
> Both countries have the same colonial history.
> Both countries have the same culture and language.
> Both countries have the same political system and economic system.
> Both countries have the same developed and industrialized economy.
> Both countries have the same lifestyle.
> Both countries are nations composed of descendants of immigrants.
> Since there are so many similarities between Canada and the USA, the two countries are adjacent in geography and are so integrated in economy, is it possible for Canada and the USA to be unified into one country?
> The idea of unification sounds crazy and unrealistic. Well, a book has been published to explore the possibility of unification between Canada and the USA.
> In addition to
> unification between Canada and the USA, this book also explores
> unification between Mexico and its two small southern neighbors,
> unification between Chile and Argentina,
> unification between France and the two tiny states along its southern border,
> unification between South Africa and Lesotho, and
> unification between a few pairs of other small countries.
> Search book title REDRAWING WORLD MAP in Barnes and Noble, Amazon, GOOGLE, PublishAmerica (book publisher), we can find this book.
> Book subtitle is EXPLORATION OF UNIFICATION BETWEEN COUNTRIES.
> Above short article is copied from facebook. This article has no copyright and can be posted anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea but I'm not sure how Americans would take to being the 11th province.
Click to expand...


Only if Canada adopts the US Bill of Rights including the First and Second Amendments.


----------



## Toro

CivFan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hzhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can Canada and USA be unified into One Country?
> 
> Canada and the USA are two big countries adjacent to each other.
> There are many similarities between Canada and the USA.
> Both countries have the same colonial history.
> Both countries have the same culture and language.
> Both countries have the same political system and economic system.
> Both countries have the same developed and industrialized economy.
> Both countries have the same lifestyle.
> Both countries are nations composed of descendants of immigrants.
> Since there are so many similarities between Canada and the USA, the two countries are adjacent in geography and are so integrated in economy, is it possible for Canada and the USA to be unified into one country?
> The idea of unification sounds crazy and unrealistic. Well, a book has been published to explore the possibility of unification between Canada and the USA.
> In addition to
> unification between Canada and the USA, this book also explores
> unification between Mexico and its two small southern neighbors,
> unification between Chile and Argentina,
> unification between France and the two tiny states along its southern border,
> unification between South Africa and Lesotho, and
> unification between a few pairs of other small countries.
> Search book title REDRAWING WORLD MAP in Barnes and Noble, Amazon, GOOGLE, PublishAmerica (book publisher), we can find this book.
> Book subtitle is EXPLORATION OF UNIFICATION BETWEEN COUNTRIES.
> Above short article is copied from facebook. This article has no copyright and can be posted anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea but I'm not sure how Americans would take to being the 11th province.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if Canada adopts the US Bill of Rights including the First and Second Amendments.
Click to expand...


We already have a Bill of Rights. There are no gun fetish amendments. When you become the 11th province, you'll have to suck that one back, Yankee bitches!


----------



## Sulphuric

Really, as a Brit I find the Union Flag and God Save the Queen a national embarrassment, great for tourism, trouble is the rest of the world thinks we're stuck in the middle ages.


----------



## numan

'


Sulphuric said:


> Really, as a Brit I find the Union Flag and God Save the Queen a national embarrassment, great for tourism, trouble is the rest of the world thinks we're stuck in the middle ages.


Oh, I think you are far too modest! (very unamerican!)

I find the second stanza of "God Save the Queen" quite delightful. (Americans can sing it to "My Country 'Tis of Thee", since it is the same tune) :

*Oh, Lord, Our God, arise,
Scatter her enemies, 
And make them fall !

Confound their politics,
Frustrate their knavish tricks,
In thee our hopes we fix --
God save the queen !*

*Politics?...Tricks?...Fix?....*

Bless the English for understanding the True Nature of government, and having the guts to state the truth baldly in their national anthem!! 

It is a masterpiece of the inimitable, wonderful English _[not British!]_ sense of humour -- an attitude to life which is a genuine, lasting contribution to world civilization, far more important than the transitory British and American empires! · · 
.


----------



## numan

'
The US flag is a somewhat klutsy, ho-hum mid-range flag -- too orthogonal and too complicated, though the colors are good. The Canadian flag has the virtue of being simple, and looking good in a breeze. My favorite flags are the Union Jack and the state flag of Alaska. As a flat flag, the Alaskan one is superb, dark blue with the Big Dipper and Polaris, very simple and instantly recognizable. But waving in a breeze, no flag can match the Union Jack -- the colors are good, but what really makes it great are the combination of horizontal, vertical *and diagonal* elements! It is its diagonal stripes that make it extra-special waving in a breeze -- remember decades ago, the introduction to Masterpiece Theater on television? Superb!!

What appeals to me about the Canadian Maple Leaf flag is its wry humour -- so superior to the superstitious and even First Commandment-violation idolatry of so much American flag silliness. 

Just think! Every autumn, virtually all Canadians, billions of times, gaily crush under foot their national symbol !! · ·  

There is no better way, in my opinion, to understand the difference between the Canadian national character and the American, than to imagine crushing lots of little American flags under foot as you walk down the street !
.


----------

